# OMG GUYS



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I got my first gold star.
yayyyy!!!
movin on up son.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

congrats...but you got a long way to go grasshopper...lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

John way to burst my bubble you brat,
lol get your booty into chat


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

and also John your just jealous ;p


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

whats a gold star? lol..

YOur so cute niz moms.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

on my rep lol you've got like fifty haha
wahhh I'm working on it lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

i was wondering for ages what my gold star was i was like SCORE got a gold star hehe


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

go educate 'em tiger


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww thanks babe.
I thought you were going to try to burst my bubble or something. lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

TWO GOLD STARS NOWW!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea you got rep over the moon now  Work hard like us and you too will be a ninja


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I wanna be a ninja too


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yea you got rep over the moon now  Work hard like us and you too will be a ninja


lol I try I try
I'm going to post this every time I get a star lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! You're gettin up there mama! Congrats!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> I wanna be a ninja too


Don't worry you can be a ninja too some day  :woof::woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

<<<<< Ninja!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

haha my first Gold i got after talkin to StaffyDaddy. I got happy for a minute...then back to that day's routine. Feels good doesn't it?


----------

